# Blue Screen Macbook Pro Crash



## canuckville (Jan 12, 2010)

Several times during the day my Macbook Pro laptop screen goes blue for about 2 seconds then comes back with all my apps closed. Doesnt sounds like it is a full restart but is really frustrating. Any suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like it's logging out then back in for some reason. Make a new user account and use it for a while to see if it does it too.


----------

